# Fermenter transfer temperature indication - idea with less valves/part



## Adr_0 (17/5/15)

So a lot of people (not those who no-chill) use a dial thermometer to show the temp of the wort going into the fermenter.

Usually this is a threaded tee piece, elbow and valve. I guess this is ok, but if I can minimise a threaded fitting or a valve then I think that's a good idea. They can also be painful to align, more to clean, etc.

I tried this today, and works a treat:



It's a female thread to 'capillary' (solder) connection, then a solder tee with a couple of tails.

The silicone hose to the top of screen goes to the plate chiller. Works an absolute treat and keeps the complications down on the brew rig.


You can use some tie wire, cable tie, something rigid or a clip of some sort to keep the silicone hose on. It is just a short (30-40mm) section to slip over the copper tube and the fermenter tap.


I adjust my water flow through the chiller with a gate valve, but you could use the tap on the fermenter if you don't have control over the water flow.


----------

